# Youtube Live?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone know if Google plans to allow the YouTube mobile app to receive live streams? I wanted to watch the youtube stream of the UFC fight the other night but my Dinc said it didn't support that video format.

Is it possible to watch them on tablets? Just curious why this isn't possible...

If nothing else make it WiFi only.


----------

